
Stop the overuse of overflow menu - 27182818284
https://medium.com/@dburka/stop-the-overuse-of-overflow-menus-5caa4b54e843#.334mmft58
======
fbreduc
I really don't like to be negative, but this post doesn't offer any
alternatives.. I use overflow menu's all the time because they have features
that i need..

I also hear the terrible UI decisions to leave out features that only small %
of people use, but honestly that thought process is exactly why I think so
many UI's are broken, and why most times i just lean back toward command line
and text based things..

If a UI can't do what i need then what is the point of it? I don't care how
pretty it looks.., should i then open the app "hi mr app i know you cant do
what i want, but i just wanted to look at you today".

